# Power steering diagram/pics



## Enygma (Jan 12, 2003)

Anyone have any diagrams or pics of the power steering assembly?? I have the Haynes manual but it does not even have a crappy diagram of the pump and hose.

If I can get my hands on a good used or new PS hose, I'm considering replacing it myself. Can't be too hard, can it? Unless the hose doesn't want to come off. 

The puddle under my car is much larger than it used to be. As cheap as it is to add a few bucks worth of PS fluid every couple months, I'd rather have it fixed.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

Enygma said:


> Anyone have any diagrams or pics of the power steering assembly?? I have the Haynes manual but it does not even have a crappy diagram of the pump and hose.
> 
> If I can get my hands on a good used or new PS hose, I'm considering replacing it myself. Can't be too hard, can it? Unless the hose doesn't want to come off.
> 
> The puddle under my car is much larger than it used to be. As cheap as it is to add a few bucks worth of PS fluid every couple months, I'd rather have it fixed.


are you sure it's leaking out of the PS lines? the rack will leak out worn boots and the pumps like to leak.

if you did have to replace the lines it's not very fun. not impossible, just difficult to unhook fron the rack under the car and snake them out of the engine bay.


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

B11sleeper said:


> are you sure it's leaking out of the PS lines? the rack will leak out worn boots and the pumps like to leak.
> 
> if you did have to replace the lines it's not very fun. not impossible, just difficult to unhook fron the rack under the car and snake them out of the engine bay.



probably rack..mine is


----------



## Enygma (Jan 12, 2003)

I had it looked at before. Forget exactly what the guy said, but I thought he said hose. But he also said that if the hose doesn't come off easily, other parts may need replacing.

Worse case scenario was around $400 Cdn, I think. Parts and labor.

What would happen if I let the power steering run dry? And if I disconnected the pump? Would it be similar to manual steering? Or is this a bad idea I should completely?


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

I've heard of people looping the inlet/outlet lines on a power rack and ditching the pump, but I don't know how good of an idea that is.


----------



## Bugalou (Mar 31, 2004)

I screwed up the steering linkages or something like that on my lincoln when I just let the let the power steering fluid leak out and never replaced..The system is not geared for manual steering and you put alot of stress on the components especially the steering wheel mechanism trying to wrench the wheel over to make a turn..If the car is worth it, I'd get it fixed

Dave


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

Bugalou said:


> The system is not geared for manual steering and you put alot of stress on the components especially the steering wheel mechanism trying to wrench the wheel over to make a turn..



That's what I was thinking.


----------



## Enygma (Jan 12, 2003)

I got under my car today to replace a badly worn front motor mount. (Made quite a difference.)

I saw exactly where the hose is leaking, and it's not where I thought it was. I thought it was along the back of the engine compartment, when it actually is under the car. It seems the hose wasn't properly situated. Coupled with the fact that my engine would flex when I accelerated due to the worn mount. The hose got pinned between the frame and bottom of the motor. Sliced my P/S hose good.

The hoses seem really expensive. Cheapest I've seen is almost $100US. Most auto salvage places close to where I live won't sell me hoses of any kind.

Is $100US about as cheap as I'll find?


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

Enygma said:


> I got under my car today to replace a badly worn front motor mount. (Made quite a difference.)
> 
> I saw exactly where the hose is leaking, and it's not where I thought it was. I thought it was along the back of the engine compartment, when it actually is under the car. It seems the hose wasn't properly situated. Coupled with the fact that my engine would flex when I accelerated due to the worn mount. The hose got pinned between the frame and bottom of the motor. Sliced my P/S hose good.
> 
> ...


is it from the pump or the return to the pump??

the pressure line from the pump you can get for $48.99 and the return line to the pump for $36.99 

i looked it up and partsamerica.com i dont know if they can ship to canada though...but if you wanted you could travel down to a csk store and get this stuff then go back up and hope they dont find out.


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

yeah, that's knida gay about those sites not making parts available to canada, I remember helping you get the timing chain kit for your sentra, I could help you out with this too if you can't find a decent price up there.


----------



## Enygma (Jan 12, 2003)

Yeah, you saved me a bundle on that timing kit. Parts places suck around here.

I'm not sure if it's the hose from the pump or the return hose. Didn't really get a good look at it. Was in awe at the gash it had. 

The hose came from behind and under the motor towards the driver side tire. (If that helps) My guess is pressure hose. I didn't get a chance to take a closer look at it today.


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

I'll try to take a look at my parts car tomorrow and see if maybe it still has any of the lines intact, I don't know if the line on my car would be the same as yours though, different engines, if it's the same though, maybe you could use it instead of a new one?


----------



## Popkorn (Nov 16, 2003)

Uh, I think I have what you need out in the garage. In good shape. Edit: oops, those are ac lines.


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

I just looks at my '87, the PS lines are crushed so you don't want them.


----------

